

Ask YC:Community Building - poppysan

Hey everyone!<p>You guys have served as both inspiration and reality check over the time of my membership.  So who better to turn to when I have a pressing question!<p>As many may know from my last post (what would you do with 50K)  I am now full time on my startup and I have started fully developing my prototype.  But there is one element that seems so scary to me.  Community building.  Any and all ideas to help build a social community/ userbase for a gaming SaaS.  I have an answer for every possible question concerning my business except how to quickly, yet efficiently build a community and user base.<p>A few details - my offering is free to use with premium offerings.  Thanks for your help!!!!
======
noodle
if its a gaming-based startup, i'd suggest you look at kongregate. they've
really hit the social community nail on the head for gaming, imo.

(mostly. some of their things are kind of lame, but it gives you a spectrum of
things to look at)

~~~
poppysan
Kongregate has a great community. The only difference is theirs is more of a
developer community than a casual gaming one. How did they begin to grow their
users? Is viral marketing and press releases enough? Thanks for all your help!

